# Low attenuating(<70%) yeast suitable for medium gravity APA



## husky (25/9/17)

Commissioned the new brewery a couple of weeks ago and buggered up the strike water temp. Target mash temp was 66 deg but it dropped as low as 60 deg for a good 20 mins before I sorted out a way of ramping it up. I'm pretty certain most of the conversion was done by the time I started ramping it up as indicated by the lower than expected FG's I'm getting. First cube I fermented went from 1.052 to 1.008 using US05 = 85% attenuation and I'm getting alcohol taste which is not desirable as the intent is to appeal to the masses.
I need a yeast with max 70% attenuation to drop the alcohol, increase the maltyness and still let the American hops through.

I'm thinking:
WLP002
WLP011
WLP041
WLP862

Who has fermented an APA with any of the above and how did it go? Also open to other suggestions, as I still have 5 x cubes to ferment out.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (25/9/17)

Wlp002 is one lazy fucker... at least in my limited experience. Was even at 65% attenuation one batch recently of English brown.

My alternative suggestion would be to ferment with US05 super cold, like 15C and then keg once you are at desired gravity (if you have the time to measure daily). Should help mitigate any of the Fusels you had in the first cube


----------



## stewy (25/9/17)

Don't use WLP002 if you fermented at 60, you will get attenuation in the 80's. I have never gotten less than 75% with 002 despite what the label says.


----------



## manticle (25/9/17)

WY 1968 might do it.

Hard to say though. You really have made an extremely fermentable wort.

Might try steeping some carapils or adding some maltodextrin, then diluting abv mildly with soda water in the keg to get the balance.

Or rebrew if time.


----------



## thumbsucker (25/9/17)

Danstar - London ESB Ale Yeast I can comfirm under attenuated as it is not capable of digesting Maltriose. But I would be looking to blending.


----------



## RdeVjun (26/9/17)

An unenviable position TBH, you do need a lazy good-for-nothing strain to keep FG up. Can't comment regarding the White Labs yeast strains as I've yet to use, but as per manticle though try 1968, while AFAIK thumbsucker's recommend should be fine too.
FWIW if you can obtain Wy1768PC it would be worthwhile, it's similar to 1968, has low attenuation and character remains clean at lower temperatures. I've been doing just this with similar-ish APAs of late with excellent results, so it's great with typical Pommie Bitter obviously, but versatile enough to do other pale ales as well. However, has a propensity to reach what seems to be a 'stable' FG but then after packaging undergoes a miraculous resurrection to very slowly chew through the remaining fermentables. So use caution with priming rate if bottling, advise low rate otherwise ye olde gusher may result, experiencing the delightful romantic explosion everywhere upon opening.


----------



## Schikitar (26/9/17)

I just pitched a WLP041 starter late last night to an APA (1.054) I brewed on the weekend - but this is my first time using it so I can't really make comment yet. Had a small krauessen this morning, hoping it goes okay. Also have a second batch with a few modifications that ended at 1.058 and I'm going to pitch WLP051 to that this afternoon - just a little liquid yeast experiment I performing as I'm pretty new to it all, before this I was using US-05.

You would have done your homework no doubt but I picked WLP041 as I wanted something to help the fruity characteristics of the citra/mosaic to shine through a bit more on the golden malt base, I wasn't really paying attention to the attenuation but I did notice that using that strain the FG was higher than that of say US-05 (which is perfectly fine as I also don't want anything too hot in the ABV)..

EDIT: I meant to say too that I was having a hard time maintaining mash temp of 65 degrees, mostly on the first brew, it got down to 62 in the middle of the mash (before I bumped it up again) - I'm not sure what impact that will have, have not had that problem before, kettle was giving me some grief but I think I mashed in just a bit lower than I should have (think my grain was pretty cold and I didn't account for that)..


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/9/17)

Could try Danstar Windsor as well. Might be dried, but I've always struggled to get it above 65%.

Big change is adjust the mash temp up to 69 - 72. That's what I do if I want a wort to finish around the 1.020 mark.


----------



## RobB (26/9/17)

If you're open to using dried yeast, Mangrove Jack's "Empire" is a good, low attenuating strain. I typically get about 65% attenuation but you'll probably get a bit more with your low mash temp. It works quickly, drops bright and isn't nearly as estery as the labelling suggests.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/9/17)

RobB said:


> If you're open to using dried yeast, Mangrove Jack's "Empire" is a good, low attenuating strain. I typically get about 65% attenuation but you'll probably get a bit more with your low mash temp. It works quickly, drops bright and isn't nearly as estery as the labelling suggests.



Funny the packet says 70-75%. I just threw this with plenty of agitation on a cube of English Pale yesterday. Be interested to see how it turns out. Your post has piqued my interest. I was hoping a little estery though! :/


----------



## hoppy2B (24/10/17)

I was under the impression that Wlp002 and Wy1968 were the same thing, aka Fuller's yeast. I guess the only way to be sure you have Fuller's yeast is to culture that from the bottle too. Good thing I bought a Fuller's 1845 from 1st Choice Liquor last week.

Actually, I buy these different beers to see what they taste like. Culturing the yeast is just a bit of fun on the side, as it is easy enough to do.


----------



## husky (24/10/17)

Following up on this, I became time poor so I'm still working through the cubes(up to 4) fermenting out with US05. They all finish at 1.008 and apart for not being what I had planned it to be they have turned out well taste wise. Will be interesting to get other peoples take when they go on tap in a few weeks.


----------



## Schikitar (25/10/17)

I'll just let you know that my WL041 came out deliciously fruity and attenuated a couple points lower than expected! Very happy with that and definitely edged out WL051 for me..


----------

